# When mixing chemicals



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I thought I would post this as I think it's a good idea and practice and have been doing it for years. I bought one of these Paint Mixers at Lowe's and I use it to mix ALL my chemicals before putting it into my Franken Sprayer. What I do is, fill a 5 gallon bucket like THIS with about 3-4 gallons of warm to hot water(I have a utility sink in the garage) and then add the chemicals and mix it with my Cordless Drill. After it's all mixed, I just pour it into the Sprayer which I have already filled with water and then just top it off to the correct dilution. Not sure if this will help anyone but I feel like it does a better job of mixing the chemicals and gets you a more homogeneous mix.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Great Idea! I normally use a spoon


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

I just put them in my backpack sprayer and shake it a whole bunch. lol


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I like the idea.

For me, I just mix the small amount of chemicals in a corning mixing bowl of hot water. Then I just add that super concentrated mix to the bucket that I pour into the sprayer.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

gijoe4500 said:


> I just put them in my backpack sprayer and shake it a whole bunch. lol


Same here. And jump around once its on.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> I like the idea.
> 
> For me, I just mix the small amount of chemicals in a corning mixing bowl of hot water. Then I just add that super concentrated mix to the bucket that I pour into the sprayer.


That is basically what I'm doing too!!!


GrassDaddy said:


> gijoe4500 said:
> 
> 
> > I just put them in my backpack sprayer and shake it a whole bunch. lol
> ...


That mixer I pictured is small enough to stick into the sprayer and mix it inside the tank too!! I've done that myself also!!!


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Winning... I'm trying it. Been using grass daddy's method. No more.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Yup I use this method now. Great idea, works so much better. I don't know if jumping around mixed it enough or not, but this is more fun and I DEFINETLY know it's mixed up properly now lol


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

Don't buy a paint mixer that's been painted, pieces will flake off and screw up your sprayer...... ASK ME HOW I Know, lol
The bright shiny one I just got in the mail today from Home Depot. Finding a non-painted one was kinda a pain. This one is long enough to do my 12gal chapin sprayer well.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Wal-Board-Tools-4-in-Paint-Mud-Mixer-43-014/202954593#overlay


----------



## atticus (Dec 30, 2021)

I use a silicone paddle paint mixer that fits in my tank.


----------



## Mathwiz (Jul 20, 2021)

atticus said:


> I use a silicone paddle paint mixer that fits in my tank.


Another vote for the silicone one. Like someone mentioned earlier, I like how you can use it in the spray tank.


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

Do you mean like this one.
ALLWAY HM5 Helix Paint Mixer Drill Attachment for 5-Gallon Containers https://a.co/d/j8OMxsZ


----------



## atticus (Dec 30, 2021)

steffen707 said:


> Do you mean like this one.
> ALLWAY HM5 Helix Paint Mixer Drill Attachment for 5-Gallon Containers https://a.co/d/j8OMxsZ


That exact one, in fact.


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

atticus said:


> steffen707 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you mean like this one.
> ...


Sweet, I ordered one of those too, might return the metal one, but already threw the painted one away, lol

Ooh, do you run it clockwise or counter clockwise?


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

I have that one also. Bought it at Lowes or HD. I run it clockwise. I think it is designed to be be run clockwise. Like a boat propeller. But I think it would work fine in either direction. In fact, I may try it in reverse next time to see if it is a slower, more controlled mix.


----------

